# Bellator 108 weigh in results



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Complete Bellator 108 weigh-in results included:
> 
> MAIN CARD (Spike TV, 9 p.m. ET)
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2013/11/14/bel...beltran-set-heavyweight-title-fight-official/

.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Did I miss the announcement that Rampage/Beltra was gonna be a catchweight fight? Or did Rampage just get lazy again and decide last minute that he didn't wanna make the effort?


----------

